

Ask HN: Similar industry to the software industry? - ionelm

I&#x27;m very curious on your opinion on what&#x27;s the closest industry to software industry (in terms of practices, behaviour, organization, stereotypes etc)
======
ihatehandles
I don't know if this qualifies, but the 3D industry which I was pretty
involved with for a time comes really close. It is just as "closed", in that
they are as sure as developers are that what they are doing is something so
awesome they wish everyone knew how awesome it is and should be doing it. And
most of them find software development to be a lifeless and colour-less pain,
well save for the few among them who can code.

~~~
ionelm
Very interesting. Thinking about what you said, one could compare the software
industry to the marketing industry:

\- no accountability - marketing campaign with no effect, same as a bug, a
unforeseen flaw

\- lots of bullshitting

\- scientific methods on deciding what practice is best still at infancy

